# Does keep going into heat



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone had a gal that has been bred but continues to come into heat? I have 2 gals, bred several times (witnessed the breeding) 3-4 weeks ago. Both girls have since come back into heat and were caught getting bred again!! Each has had 2 other successful pregnancies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dealing with one right now/ she has also started to short cycle and has had heats every 10 days ...vet call made and she's been given Cystorelin injections because it's very likely that she is cystic, my doe is 4 years old and has had twins and quads. Hoping to get her settled again


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have had same issue this yr with 3 of my does but I have thought it has to do with all the illnesses that I was dealing with over summer not that any of these girls were ever sick at all kinda weird


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey (Sep 27, 2013)

Goatgirl16 how r ur goats acting

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm dealing with the same thing she has been breed 3x is she pregers or do I need to rebreed again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she keeps coming back into heat, then she isn't pregnant. You probably need Cystorelin.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

mymigeriandwarfBailey said:


> Goatgirl16 how r ur goats acting -Grace P Michigan


She will go up to the buck pen and flag them through the fence. she was should be due in dec but I'm not sure. We rebreed last month so may be Feb she was flagging again last night Last year I had one come back one time after breeding she had twins in April.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

mymigeriandwarfBailey said:


> Goatgirl16 how r ur goats acting -Grace P Michigan


 They get Bucky and start trying to hump each other they have finally all just settled this last breeding thank goodness No more spitting jumping Bucky girls I think every time someone went into heat it caused everyone else to act like they where in heat but I know for sure 2 of them didn't take the first 2 breedings I believe the one doe did take the first try she just acted like she was in heat


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you using the same buck on these does? Has he successfully bred other does this season? If the does are cycling normally, it could be the buck. I had a bull that was only 68% good, he bred 2 out of 5 cows, only way we noticed was that the cows were being bred every 3 weeks.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Are you using the same buck on these does? Has he successfully bred other does this season? If the does are cycling normally, it could be the buck. I had a bull that was only 68% good, he bred 2 out of 5 cows, only way we noticed was that the cows were being bred every 3 weeks.


Yes same buck but he did breed 8 other successfully first try so don't think it's him


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks for the comments. Same buck and he has been good on other does. Both of these girls are healthy, no sickness at all and kidded last January. It seems hard to believe that both of them suddenly have cysts but anything is possible. I'm sure hoping that this doesn't happen again in 3 weeks!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You might also try treating for a uterine infection. Sometimes they can have a slight infection that will only cause infertility.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a doe that is in heat every 5 days or so, just got the cystorelin for her. Cystic ovaries is the most common reason for short cycling and not settling but make sure they arent deficit in selenium and copper, and make sure they dont have an infection.


----------



## breezyboers (Oct 10, 2013)

Some does just keep breeding for the rest of the cycle even if they are bred lol I say it's for practice haha but who really knows


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

tjwatson10 said:


> Ok thanks for the comments. Same buck and he has been good on other does. Both of these girls are healthy, no sickness at all and kidded last January. It seems hard to believe that both of them suddenly have cysts but anything is possible. I'm sure hoping that this doesn't happen again in 3 weeks!!


You'd be surprised on how common cystic ovaries are. Give a dose of cystorelin. You may wish to give Bo-Se while you're at it, or Multimin.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well one of these gals bred again today....19 days after the last time. Very very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have a doe that is in heat every 5 days or so, just got the cystorelin for her. Cystic ovaries is the most common reason for short cycling and not settling but make sure they arent deficit in selenium and copper, and make sure they dont have an infection.


How do you test for an infection? One of my does is in heat almost all the time... Same with another, but we won't breed the second. The first one is probably cystic, but we have used cystorelin and it didn't work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my 4yr old doe... Kidded 2xs and didn't settle last year either.. Have tried three bucks and all three have settled other does... But her heats are all on time and she isn't showing any other cystic symptoms... She drives me crazy!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

On time heats are typically a good indicator of an infection. With horses you can have a culture done on the mare to determine if she has an infection or anything else, and an experienced vet may be able to do that with a goat, but the easiest thing would be to give her a shot of lute to open her cervix and then infuse her with an antibiotic (from your vet) and just treat for an infection and see if that works.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to invest in CIDRs. You can dose up penicillin or a UI but I really prefer not to treat unless necessary. Your vet can ultrasound for infection. I would either start an ov-sync or a CIDR plan. Give a shot of Bo-Se, and copper bolus as well. Could be related to mineral deficiency.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Been awhile so thought I would update things. My doe that caused me grief all fall continues to have problems. She's been bred multiple times but aborts in 30 days. In fact she just did it again today. The vet is going to draw blood and see if anything shows up. She acts fine other than this and is frustrating that she was fine last year and now this year she can't stay pregnant. Any ideas??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can the vet do an ultrasound? Is she actually aborting or just coming back into heat?


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well she passes a bloody discharge....and it's far from being the normal heat discharge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good choice to have the vet involved. I would have an ultrasound done too if you can.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Vet took blood a week ago. No infections but low progesterone. Is it even possible to reverse that? The vet didn't know and didn't really offer any suggestions. Really bummed out to think she can't kid anymore after only having 2 babies......


----------

